# Le Champion Ti Team Sizing



## chk (Aug 5, 2011)

Having cracked a CF frame a couple weeks ago, I am looking at Ti. I am really interested in the Le Champion Team Ti.

I am 6'2" with an 34 inch inseam. I generally ride a 58 but the Le Champion Ti comes in 56 and 59. I test rode a Specialized Roubiax and Tarmac, a Trek 5.2, and a Scott RC 1 all in a 58 and they all fit pretty well. 

Not being able to test ride and get a feel for the fit, I am not sure what size I would need. The bike would be used for exercise and some long rides on weekends with friends. I am not looking to be bent over like racers. I am looking to be comfortable but don't want to be sitting straight up (that is how the Roubiax felt to me).

I compared the geometry of all the bikes and I can't figure it out for sure but I am leaning toward the 59.

Anyone my size out there with a Le Champion Ti that can help me select the correct size?


----------



## wfo922 (Mar 17, 2011)

My dimensions are same and I went with a 59. 
The fit was spot on. If memory serves me correct
the fit was similiar to 61cm cannodale synapse.


----------



## mochodurazo (Jul 21, 2011)

Compare the efective top tube of the 3 you rode, with the Ti


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

My dimensions are also the same and I went with the 56cm. Fits me nicely. Like the other poster says, measure the TT of the bikes you rode and compare. TT on the 56cm Ti is more like 58cm size in other brands.


----------



## chk (Aug 5, 2011)

My CF bike is a Fuji CCR 2 and it has a TT of 600mm. The Le Champion Ti (59cm) has 585mm, the Trek 5.2 (which felt the best to me) has a TT of 573mm. With a difference of less than 1 cm, I am going to go with the 59cm Le Champion.

I have to say that I have gone back and forth on buying without test riding. But finally decided to go for the Le Champion.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Let us know what you think of the bike!


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I assume you already placed the order for the 59cm and that is good. I am 6'2" also and the 59 is perfect. You will love it and it should fit you just fine. I suggest a proper fitting from a good shop. I was lucky and for the $20 price of the pedal extenders I got a 3 hour bike fitting. I know I have a great fitting bike now.


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

Could someone help me? I'm looking at the same bike. I'm 5' 9", usually wear 30" length jeans. I did the standover measurement with the book pushed into the groin, and took a measurement, it was 32.75 inches. I'm not sure if I should order the 53 or 56.

I currently own a Giant Rapid 2, (size medium) and wanted something quicker without breaking the bank.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Jim52 said:


> Could someone help me? I'm looking at the same bike. I'm 5' 9", usually wear 30" length jeans. I did the standover measurement with the book pushed into the groin, and took a measurement, it was 32.75 inches. I'm not sure if I should order the 53 or 56.
> 
> I currently own a Giant Rapid 2, (size medium) and wanted something quicker without breaking the bank.


There is a lot more to fitting than stand over height. However, at 5'9" I can assure you that the 56cm would be too big for you. I think you would be happier with the 53.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

akeelor said:


> There is a lot more to fitting than stand over height. However, at 5'9" I can assure you that the 56cm would be too big for you. I think you would be happier with the 53.


+1 definitely agree that the 56 would be too big. As for myself, when I was considering this bike, at 5'7" and 30" pants inseam (about 32 bike inseam), at first I was considering the 53cm, but then realized that the top tube would be too long compared to what I was happy with - so I would be a 51cm, or maybe even a 48cm. With your height but similar leg length to mine, I am thinking that your extra upper body length might be a good fit for the top tube length of the 53cm.

Best, of course, would be to try an actual bike with the same or similar dimensions.


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Paulfeng! Also, at the Trek bike website, they noted that it is easier to adjust a too small bike than a too large bike, if I need to.


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Akelor!


----------



## AndyPanda (Sep 16, 2011)

I am just shy of 6', 34" inseam, long reach - I found the 59cm to be a good fit even though the standover clearance is tight (I have about an inch of clearance). I'm 57 years old and looking for comfort on century rides. On the 59cm frame, I have the stem flipped to raise the bars - the top of bars are still 2 inches lower than top of saddle. The headtube on the 56cm is listed as 165 vs 185 for the 59cm frame - and with my stem flipped the top of bars are 38.5" from the ground - top of saddle is 40.5" from ground (31" center of BB to top of saddle). 

I think I would have needed a very long and steep angled stem to get this good a fit with a smaller frame.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

5'9'' with inseam about 31.5'' so the 53 Ti would be the sweet spot?


----------



## GotCat6 (Dec 11, 2011)

just to pile on (and increase my post count so I can start a thread to ask my question):

I am 5'10", ~31 inseam. I got size 53, and it fit perfectly without having to change stem etc.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

doing the book method I get 32.4'' barefoot
are you guys measurement on shoes?


----------



## Gshock (Feb 7, 2011)

cloudbuster said:


> doing the book method I get 32.4'' barefoot
> are you guys measurement on shoes?


bump, I'd like to know if anyone has any more input here... TIA


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Gshock said:


> bump, I'd like to know if anyone has any more input here... TIA


Me too. I've heard both shoes and no shoes (though, I'm going to get fitted tomorrow, so it's more an academic case for me).

Also, does anyone know why pants run less than your inseam? My actual inseam (barefoot) is like 35-36", but I wear 34" pants.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

It's not all about standover. I buy my bikes based on the effective top tube + stem. 

Standover doesn't factor in torso length and arm reach. 

If possible, measure the seatpost to the eye of the headtube for EFF and your stem on your best fitting bike.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a fitting yesterday at the LBS. I'm about 6'1", and they measured my inseam at 93.5cm (just short of 37"!). The guy at the LBS was saying that I should look to get a large frame, and maybe a short stem (80mm). Given all this, should I go with a 56 or a 59?

Edit: BD said 59, but I'm still not positive. The smaller frame would be lighter, right? Or would I regret having a frame that ended up being too small?


----------



## Bowhunter (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm 5'9",. 31.5 inseam and I have the Le Champion Ti Heat. The 53 was perfect for me...


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

paulfeng said:


> +1 definitely agree that the 56 would be too big. As for myself, when I was considering this bike, at 5'7" and 30" pants inseam (about 32 bike inseam), at first I was considering the 53cm, but then realized that the top tube would be too long compared to what I was happy with - so I would be a 51cm, or maybe even a 48cm. With your height but similar leg length to mine, I am thinking that your extra upper body length might be a good fit for the top tube length of the 53cm.
> 
> Best, of course, would be to try an actual bike with the same or similar dimensions.


Just to enter this into the body of fitting knowledge, I got the 51cm and it is a very good fit. 

One other consideration for fit along with effective top tube length is the length of the stem, which Bikes Direct lists for some models, but not the Le Champion Ti's. I emailed them to find out that the 51cm comes with a 100mm stem. If the 48cm came with a 90mm stem, then it would almost certainly be too small for me.


----------

